# F/S 1972 Pea Picker, Ross Apollo Murray Eliminator, Huffy Wheel, AMF Wheeliebar bike



## stingrayjoe

A while back I posted a list of bikes for one of my friends. I now have some photos and detailed information on these bikes. 
1972 Pea Restored $1,000. no disc, Blue Huffy Wheel restored $850., Murray Eliminator 5 speed $350., AMF Wheelibar Buzz bike $500. obo. Ross Apollo 5 speed $150. Call or e mail me direct at jbgb39@yahoo.com.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=39051


----------



## musclebikes

That is a very rare bike, it looks just like the one on NE musclebikes. Im sure you have allready seen this but here was a bike that was for sale.


----------

